# Italian youngs showtime ...



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Gianmarco Pozzecco's alley-oop ended by Stefano Mancinelli ...









Andrea Bargnani one-handed slam









Soon on NBA screens 


PS sorry for the poor quality of the gifs ...


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Where the hell is the defense in the first clip? The passer is able to throw the ball from his waist without someone even near the three point line.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

best italian prospect = luigi de toma
i saw him in the u-18 and he impressed more than anyone accept
s.rodrigues/petros/andriskivicius


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> best italian prospect = luigi de toma
> i saw him in the u-18 and he impressed more than anyone accept
> s.rodrigues/petros/andriskivicius


Yea, he's another one big prospect, but he's a few younger than Mancinelli/Belinelli/Bargnani.

DaTome will be probably in the 2006 or 2007 draft.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

well, from the limited viewing i've seen of luigi da tome, he kind of reminds me of tayshaun prince. they're both deceptively athletic, lean and wiry type, smooth and graceful. heck, he even looks and plays exactly like tayshaun except that he is right-handed.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

he is a little better at movin without the ball than prince
he always finds himself open around 10 feet away from the basket
but prince is a much better defender/3pt shooter

they do have similar athletism


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Definetely my favourite itlian younster is Marco Belinelli, he's an awesome SG, great skills and good body (well, good potential body, he has to get much more strong and explosive).

But if you like Italy's future just take a look to Spanish's. Sergio Rodríguez at the PG, Rudy Fernández at the SG, Carlos Suárez at the SF, Jose Antelo at PF and Marc Gasol at C. Three of that players are going to be solid NBA'ers (Sergio, Rudy and Marc, I'm so sure about that guys) and the two other guys should develop into Euro superstars. And don't forget about guys like Xavi Rey, Panchi Barrera and Rubio bro's...


Bye.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

My predictions for italians:

2005 Draft

Stefano Mancinelli: 2nd round

Angelo Gigli: late 2nd round

2006 Draft

Andrea Bargnani: lottery pick

Marco Belinelli: 1st round

2007 or 2008 Draft

Luigi Da Tome: 1st round

Danilo Gallinari: lottery pick

Too optimistic? 

:yes:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> My predictions for italians:
> 
> 2005 Draft
> ...


Mancio can reach the 1th round if this year he improves his 3-pointer.

Angelo Gigli is playing pretty well, look this sunday game too ... an italian 19y PF on the starting 5 of a serie A1 team is a very good thing !

I saw Danilo Gallinari 10 days ago playing VS my hometown team and he didn't impress me ( but he played only 3 or 4 minutes).
I'm curious to see his numbers in the next months in a hard league like the B1.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Mancio can reach the 1th round if this year he improves his 3-pointer.


I think it's hard for him to improve his shooting tecnique so well to reach the 1st round! 

He has to improve all his offensive game, not only shooting... has great qualities but he must show them to everybody!



> Angelo Gigli is playing pretty well, look this sunday game too ... an italian 19y PF on the starting 5 of a serie A1 team is a very good thing !


He reminds me Gregor F-u-c-k-a sometimes... he's shorter but more athletic and jumper... i hope he'll reach at least Italy NT!



> I saw Danilo Gallinari 10 days ago playing VS my hometown team and he didn't impress me ( but he played only 3 or 4 minutes).
> I'm curious to see his numbers in the next months in a hard league like the B1.


I'm curious too! Playing only 3-4 minutes in a game it's hard to show something... i trust in Danilo!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Some fresh pics of the italian kids ....

Andrea Bargnani
http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=51522733&cdi=0

















Marco Belinelli 
















Stefano Mancinelli
















Courtesy benettobasket.it and fortitudo.it


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

And attention to 1983 Angelo Gigli too, a 209 cm SF-PF with great athletism and very good hands.

He's playing great as starter in Lega A1 with Reggio Emilia


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Yesterday evening Nba scouts Jason Filippi (Portland Blazers) e Chris Mc Nealy (Golden State) were at Reggio Emilia to see Angelo Gigli playing vs. Bologna.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Marko Tomas (1985) and Roko Ukic (1984) are having great displays in Goodyear league this season. 

Ukic: 35min, 19pts, 54%FGs, 37%FG3, 83% FTs, 3rbs, 4as, 3st, 3to, 5 fouls recieved.

Tomas: 35mis, 19pts, 65%FGs, 38%FG3, 78%FTs, 4rbs, 3as, 2st, 3to, 8 fouls recieved.

Pretty similar, only Tomas' team is performing better at the moment.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

These are nice stats but there's something about them that spoils the positive impression: Ukic has 1.3 assists/ TO, Tomas even only 1 assists/TO. What the scouts want to see though - especially in Ukic's case, since Tomas has the size to play SG and SF, too - is their abilty to run a team, and judging by these numbers, they aren't too impressive at it. 

This might be a problem for Ukic down the road, if he plans to enter the NBA draft any time soon (he'll be in for sure in 2006), because at 6'4'' or 6'5'' he doesn't have prototypical height for a SG, in case he fails to convince as a playmaker. For the very same reason, German tweener Misan Nikagbatse failed the draft altogether, since he is no point guard (by the way, he's no shooting guard either), though Ukic's game surely works on a higher level. 

NBA teams will always rather opt for a local product like Fred Hoiberg or Bob Sura instead of drafting an undersized guard with questionable PG skills. So unless you are 6'6'' and taller (like Planinic, Vujacic), you better bring your A-game as a playmaker or you're headed for the second draft round. 

But we shouldn't judge Ukic by these single statistics. From what I have read, he's pretty safe as a first-round pick at somewhere between the late teens and mid-twenties.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Assist are counted in a different way in Fiba games, it's a lot more difficult to get a pass credited as an assist (no 3s, no dribbles after catching the pass...).
The most experienced veterans get a 2/1 ratio, so their numbers are not that bad.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> This might be a problem for Ukic down the road, if he plans to enter the NBA draft any time soon (he'll be in for sure in 2006), because at 6'4'' or 6'5'' he doesn't have prototypical height for a SG, in case he fails to convince as a playmaker. For the very same reason, German tweener Misan Nikagbatse failed the draft altogether, since he is no point guard (by the way, he's no shooting guard either), though Ukic's game surely works on a higher level.


Ukic is 196cm (=6'5) without shoes on... so there shouldn't be any problem regarding his height at SG imo...
The bigget difference between Ukic and Nikagbatse is in the talent level... also, Misan is a tweener at 6'3, while Ukic sould be able to play both positions- and I don't believe he'd fail to play PG, since from what I've seen his PG skills are at least comparable to Vujacic's if not better... and judging from stats Vujacic didn't have much problems running Lakers offense (8 assists in sth. like 22-25 minutes in last two pre-season games)

...also I'd like to point out that Ukic's club is in situation where they need him to score in the first plan and does not have many players playing along him quality enough to succesfully finish his passes...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Day-game 9th

Marco Belinelli -> 17 minutes 2/5 from 2 (2 dunks) , 2/2 from 3, 3 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 assist

Stefano Mancinelli -> 17 minutes 3/3 from 2 (1 dunk) , 1/2 from 3 , 2 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 assist

Angelo Gigli -> 26 minutes 5/5 from 2 (4 dunks) , 0/2 from 3, 8 rebounds, 6 turnovers

Andrea Bargnani -> 10 minutes 0/1 from 2, 0/0 from 3, 2 rebounds, 2 turnovers


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Day-game 10th

Ukic -> 39min, 16pts, 5/12 for 2, 1/5 for 3, 3/4 for 1, 2rbs, 3as, 3stl, 3to

Pasalic -> 38min, 29pts, 12/16 for 2, 1/2 for 3, 2/3 for 1, 4rbs

Tomas -> 38min, 24pts, 3/9 for 2, 3/7 for 3, 9/11 for 1, 5rbs, 4as, 1st, 2to

These players are older a year or two years older than Belineli and others, though, but a new young player had a great game this weekend.

Lalic (1986) -> 27min, 15pts, 6/7 for 2, 0/2 for 3, 4rbs, 1bs

He plays center of power forward, he's 6'11'' and 240lbs and he could be in the draft in two or three years.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today Angelo Gigli in 32 minutes -> *29 points* ( 5-7 from 2 with 2 dunks, 5/6 from 3) , *8 rebounds* and *2 blocks*


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

In the italian All Star Game of yesterday (italian NT vs. the best foreigners of the italian League) , very good game by Mancinelli and Gigli.

About Mancinelli, look this :laugh: 

http://www.webalice.it/matthew80/mancioallstar.avi


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today, on a newspaper, Stefano Mancinelli say that he's declaring almost surely at the 2005 Draft.

So Italy can have 3 players (Mancinelli, Bargnani and Gigli) at the next Draft.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Today, on a newspaper, Stefano Mancinelli say that he's declaring almost surely at the 2005 Draft.


Mancinelli is a 1983 guy. He's authomatically elegible. He doesn't need to declare.

Also, I think Bargnani won't declare for this draft (or he will declare but withdraw later).


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> Mancinelli is a 1983 guy. He's authomatically elegible. He doesn't need to declare.


Yeah, Genjuro is right. All international players born in 1983 can be selected at the 2005 draft so even Mancinelli...

Plus, it's hard for Stefano to be drafted... has some chances but he needs to increase his offensive package. However he seems on the right way to become a better player...



> Also, I think Bargnani won't declare for this draft (or he will declare but withdraw later).


Well, i think that if Bargnani declare for the 2005 draft then he won't withdraw later... NBA scouts know him very well so he doesn't need to make that joke.

I think there are 50% of chances that Bargnani enter the next draft. It's too early to talk about it...


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> About Mancinelli, look this :laugh:
> 
> http://www.webalice.it/matthew80/mancioallstar.avi


I assume we can dig out highlight plays of that kind for any player we discuss here. Sure, it's nice to look at, but we should never link any statement to that. This avi of yours shows us that Mancinelli can dunk in no-defense situations. Other than that, we shouldn't draw any conclusions. 

Italy surely has a handful of good prospects but except for Bargnani, I doubt that they will make their way to the League anytime soon. Some may wind up as second-round picks (Gigli), but when all is said and done, I won't be surprised if all but one (Bargnani) of those presented here never make it to the NBA.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> 
> 
> I assume we can dig out highlight plays of that kind for any player we discuss here. Sure, it's nice to look at, but we should never link any statement to that. This avi of yours shows us that Mancinelli can dunk in no-defense situations. Other than that, we shouldn't draw any conclusions.
> ...


Obviously some dunks say nothing, but anyway they show the power of some of our guys and that they aren't only "soft shooters".

Mancinelli, Bargnani, Gigli, Belinelli, Gallinari and DaTome: they will in the League in about 3-6 years and I think that almost all have good chances to become _something_ more than a simple bencher like Skita or Nachbar, above all because they want all spend some time in the italian top league and Euroleague before join the NBA.


----------



## SSrulez (Dec 16, 2004)

Stop hyping these italian scrubs-there are couple hundreds better young polayers from Russia, Lithuania, Serbia, Slovenia,Lithuania, Latvia, Spain and a lot others.Much better players.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SSrulez</b>!
> Stop hyping these italian scrubs-there are couple hundreds better young polayers from Russia, Lithuania, Serbia, Slovenia,Lithuania, Latvia, Spain and a lot others.Much better players.


 :wait: :krazy:


----------



## SSrulez (Dec 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> :wait: :krazy:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SSrulez</b>!
> Stop hyping these italian scrubs-there are couple hundreds better young polayers from Russia, Lithuania, Serbia, Slovenia,Lithuania, Latvia, Spain and a lot others.Much better players.


i don't see these hundreds of russian,lithuanian,serbian slovenian.. ecc... players playing more and better in the Euroleague than our Mancinelli, Belinelli... I dont' see these hundreds of young stars... 
Don't speak if u don't know the players... Belinelli and especially Mancinelli are important players of their team(that is one of the strongest of Europe)..Mancio and Gigli are already part of the Italian national team.. Gallianari is the best 1988
player of Europe..Bargnani is very hyped by the scouts, and could go in the lottery....
Anyway.. please give me these 200 names... please..I'm waiting


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Ich warte auch deine 200 namen, lieber Stephan  

Holy words by MagnusPinus, even if I think that Bargnani isn't so hyped ... even if behind the scenes there is Gherardini and so all can happen


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here the *Stefano Mancinelli*'s numbers during the game Bologna vs. Cantù (83-78) of yesterday afternoon.

Minutes -> 29
Points -> 16
Rebounds -> 6
2 shots -> 5/7 (3 dunks)
3 shots -> 1/3
Blocks -> 1
Steals -> 3 
Assist -> 3


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Mancinelli is stepping up... he reminds me a bit of Ginobili... even if is not the shooter Ginobili is( but is improving..let's wait) and is bigger...The way he penetrates and attack the basket is unbelievable... and he passes the ball like a playmaker, but a good playmaker.. and is a super stealer...(average 2 steals a game in only 17 minutes!!!!!)
He is demonstrating he got the guts.. by hitting decisive shoots.. and playing monster defense.. 
I say it now... he is going to be the steal of the draft 2005... he will be probably ignored by most team, but like Ginobili will be chosen in the second round and in 2-3 years will go to the Nba and will be a wonderful player..


----------

